# Media scanning? Necessary?



## jlromero951

I was just wondering if its important, necessary to scan sd card each time the phone starts. What is it for? If it isn't that important can it be disabled? Probably a dumb question, I was just curious. Thanks!

Sent from my SCH-I510


----------



## OsoRemby

I have wondered this myself. I think all phones do this. This one just explicitly tells us.
Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


----------



## JihadSquad

It scans the phone for media files like pictures and videos for the gallery. If you disable media scanning, the gallery won't work, as well as anything that explicitly uses "media" files.


----------



## electron

JihadSquad said:


> It scans the phone for media files like pictures and videos for the gallery. If you disable media scanning, the gallery won't work, as well as anything that explicitly uses "media" files.


I can confirm this. I've disabled the media scanner on boot before, and it broke everything that plays media. Because I use my phone as my DAP, that was pretty problematic


----------



## RWNube

Media scanning drives me freaking crazy so I disable it.
I use Rescan Media Root app because its easy, and you can enable again if you want. Also, the Gallery sucks IMO so I use Quickpic and I freeze the Gallery.
Your phone will effectively boot faster.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------



## vi3tboiii54

what if you used a higher class SD card will the media scanning be faster?


----------



## Jborch8

vi3tboiii54 said:


> what if you used a higher class SD card will the media scanning be faster?


I've got a class 6 I think and notice no difference between that and the class 4.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


----------



## buhohitr

By default, you have 2 media scans, one for the phone storage and one for the SD card. 2 things you can do, 1. flash SDCardSpeedFix1024KB to speed up the scanning process. 2. create a folder at root called .nomedia (dot nomedia), then move all your pics, video, images files to this folder. During start up the scanning process will skip this folder and the process should ended very quickly. Just remember that all your stuff is now in the .nomedia folder when you're looking for them.


----------



## scarygood536

I second the market app "rescan media" I've used it. It works you just have to remember to rescan once in a while specifically after new pics are taken\downloaded and new apps are downloaded.


----------



## RWNube

scarygood536 said:


> I second the market app "rescan media" I've used it. It works you just have to remember to rescan once in a while specifically after new pics are takendownloaded and new apps are downloaded.


Or use a different photo app like quickpic that lets you specify folders that you want.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------



## stueycaster

You could also just accept it and leave it alone. It's not a big deal and the people who write the software for these phones know what's best. It's their job.


----------

